# Ideas para un proyecto de electrónica  ecológico?



## turkomac (Sep 3, 2010)

Perdón casi no posteo cosas , y casi todo lo encuentro ya posteado.
Pero esta vez me vi en la necesidad ( ya que ando medio bloqueado para pensar)
de pedir ideas para un proyecto de electrónica pero que sea ecológico ósea que ayude al medio ambiente XD ( si pensar en un proyecto te da de topes ahora pensar hacerlo ecológico)


Cualquier idea es buena , solo busco un chispaso de de donde iniciar.


Por cierto si elegí mal el foro diganme 

gracias!! de antemano!


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 3, 2010)

Si quieres un proyecto para uso personal, uno que aproveche energia solar o eólica ya tiene mucho de donde sacar neuronas. Otro, el concepto del bajo consumo energético. Y por último, un vehículo que no requiera combustible o cargarse de la red eléctrica.
Existen más conceptos, pero con esos ya te doy para pensar un rato, al menos la noche de hoy.


----------



## turkomac (Sep 3, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Si quieres un proyecto para uso personal, uno que aproveche energia solar o eólica ya tiene mucho de donde sacar neuronas. Otro, el concepto del bajo consumo energético. Y por último, un vehículo que no requiera combustible o cargarse de la red eléctrica.
> Existen más conceptos, pero con esos ya te doy para pensar un rato, al menos la noche de hoy.



el concepto de bajo consumo energético me llama la atención

estaba leyendo sobre el el biogas pero no le veo por donde usarlo ( la verdad es qe no he profundizado mucho estoy en eso ) a lo que me refiero de como "usarlo" es por ejemplo con el biogas alimentar un circuito o una "planta X".

Una opcion es por ejemplo regular la temperatura de un invernadero usando biogas como fuente de energia o algo asi 

si esta muy bizarra la idea me gustaria tu opinion gracias!


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 3, 2010)

Investiga sobre las bondades del motor rotatorio o Wenkel.


----------



## turkomac (Sep 8, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Investiga sobre las bondades del motor rotatorio o Wenkel.



Gracias. por el interes!

Se decidió al fin nuestro proyecto (en realidad hay 2 propuestas) y va por otro lado....

Se hará un pequeño detector de incendios forestales.

Lo que tengo pensado es implementar un sensor de temperatura y un sensor de humo

creo que por esa parte me puedo hacer "bolas" yo solo, el problema es con la comunicacion inalambrica 

he leido asi por encima que se puede hacer con pics :S 
el problema es que apenas este semestre estoy llevando la materia de microcontroladores y para cuando vea esos temas ya sera muy tarde para desarrolllar esos proyectos

he visto algunos temas por el foro pero me hago bolas , algun link o tuto que me puedas proporcionar para empezar a leer .

he visto tambien que se puede hacer esto con "modulos xbee" pero no tengo ni la mas minima idea.

Agradezco de antemano .


----------

